# Mterk RDA



## PistolJay (25/1/17)

Morning Vendordudes,

If not already, Will anyone be bringing in the Mterk RDA at some point?

Site: http://www.mterk.net/product-p/terk_rda_loaded.htm


----------



## PistolJay (25/1/17)

So I see @Throat Punch Brought them in, But black out of stock  Will you guys be bringing in again?


----------



## Sir Vape (25/1/17)

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...made-products-terk-24-rda?variant=32658059470

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/1/17)

PistolJay said:


> So I see @Throat Punch Brought them in, But black out of stock  Will you guys be bringing in again?



Beat me to it


----------

